# macchanger problem

## Cid

hi, i've been using macchanger for a while now and it worked perfectly. now today i try to bring up the interface and i get this error:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *              macchanger: missing required function interface_variable

```

this has never happened before and i don't know what it means. usually is just says it changed the mac and starts up perfectly. i tried commenting out the mac_eth1 part in my /etc/conf.d/net file to disable mac changing to see if something might happen, but i get the same error! i guess this isn't the only thing that is trying to use macchanger since when it's commented out i still get the error. anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Cid

another thing....i have eth0 and eth1, for some reason it swtiches back and forth for some reason between my wireless card and my ethernet port. regardless of that, it's only on eth1 that i have this macchanger problem. right now for some reason my wireless card changed to eth1, and i tried bringing it up and i got the same error, but was able to use the ethernet port as eth0. so for some reason whenever i try to bring up eth1 i'm getting this macchanger problem.

----------

## Cid

ok, i guess no one has seen this problem and i can't figure it out myself. so does anyone have any experience with macchanger? maybe not this problem specifically, but anything. how does it get called when starting the eth interfaces? i need to know so i can stop it from calling it. hopefully someone will know this at least  :Smile:  thanks.

----------

## UberLord

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261749

----------

## Cid

cool, thanks. i linked both eth0 and eth1 to lo, now they both work. but eth1 doesn't work when i have the mac_eth1 variable set in /etc/conf.d/net. it says:

```

ERROR: Can't  change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy

```

i don't know why this is happening. the device is definitely not busy, i just started the machine and this was the first time i tried to bring it up. it works without that variable set though, so thanks for that, but do you have any idea why macchanger won't work now?

----------

## UberLord

Thats probably a bug - some drivers require the interface to be up - and some require it down. The next version should cater for both.

If you require an immediate fix, then change interface_up to interface_down in the macchanger module (or vice versa)

----------

## Cid

sorry to be a pain, but what do you mean change it in the macchanger module?

----------

## UberLord

Yes

----------

## Cid

hahaha....what is the macchanger module to change? where is it located? sorry, i don't understand   :Confused: 

----------

## UberLord

Tell ya what, here's a direct link it the machanger module

Save it to /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d as macchanger

----------

